
Show HN: A screen shot sharing utility for Mac - mikecaputo
http://caputo.io/picshare.html
======
opless
How is it in comparison with upshot?
[http://howlingmoonsoftware.com/upshot.php](http://howlingmoonsoftware.com/upshot.php)

Other than being on github?

~~~
mikecaputo
I have not used upshot before, but they do look similar. The idea behind
PicShare is to be extremely simple, so you do not need to setup any kind of
configuration like which service to upload the screen shot to (PicShare uses
[http://cloudmine.io](http://cloudmine.io) for the image hosting service).
PicShare is also a more "temporary" type of solution. You can view your last
10 images, but after 10 they begin to fall off of the UI, as the idea behind
it was for quick, simple sharing of images via slack or some such service.

Really PicShare was a good excuse to play around with Electron and build an
actual app. I've never released anything before, so I decided to go outside of
my comfort zone and get some feedback on this one :)

~~~
opless
It wasn't a criticism, not in any way.

Props to you releasing stuff. Releasing stuff is good :-)

